# Hilfe Goldfisch krank - oder was ist das ?



## xXNer0Xx (10. Okt. 2013)

Habe schon seit ein paar Tagen einen __ Goldfisch entdeckt der Krank ist oder was auch immer... Er hat eine "Beule" auf dem Kopf... Was ist das ?

Habe die letzden Tage immer etwas Teilwasser Wechsel gemacht aber gebracht hat es nichts... Rausgefangen habe ich auch leider noch nicht geschafft 

Auf den Bildern könnt ihr sehen was ich meine(Fisch in der Mitte)

Danke schonmal!


----------



## xXNer0Xx (10. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! Was ist das ?*

Bild02


----------



## Limnos (10. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! Was ist das ?*

Hi

Das scheint mir eine Verpilzung als Folge einer Verletzung zu sein. Wasserwechsel bringt hier nichts, da sich Pilzsporen in jedem Wasser befinden.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## xXNer0Xx (10. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! Was ist das ?*

Hallo, 

Danke für die Antwort... Ist es ansteckend ? Oder kann man den Fisch in Ruhe weiter schwimmen lassen ?


----------



## CrimsonTide (10. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! Was ist das ?*

mir sieht das eher nach einer großen karpfenpocke aus! 
pilz schaut flauschig aus, karpfenpocke gallertartig, fest.


----------



## xXNer0Xx (10. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! Was ist das ?*

Hallo Aron,

Erstmal Danke für die Antwort,Also auf den Bildern ist es vl nicht ganz sogut zu erkenne... Aber der "Pilz-Pocken" sieht flauschig aus... Ich werde ein Neues Foto machen gehen dann kann man es vl besser Sehen.


----------



## CrimsonTide (10. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! Was ist das ?*

wenns karpfenpocken sind, dann kannst nichts dagegen tun, außer generell die wasserqualität verbessern und das immunsystem der fische stärken.
diese dinge kommen immer bei niedrigeren temperaturen zum ausbruch. wenn das wasser >20°C hat, verschwindet das von selber. im winter kann es aber den fischen an die substanz gehen


----------



## xXNer0Xx (10. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! Was ist das ?*

Hallo,

Eventuell kann man es hier etwas besser sehen. Leider ist die Quali schlecht wegen dem zoomen 


Danke Aron... Dann hoffe ich mal das den Fischen nichts passiert!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! Was ist das ?*

Hi Sven,

wenns nur einer ist kannst Du den Fisch ja weiterhin versuchen rausfangen. "Fischschimmel" läßt sich beim anfänglichen Befall eigentlich noch recht gut entfernen (vorsichtig mit nem feuchten Tuch abwischen oder ner Pinzette abziehen). Danach sollte man dann aber auch Salzbäder machen, das fördert die Wundheilung und Erneuerung der Schleimhaut (die ja auch der Schutzfilm gegen solche Dinge ist)

MfG Frank


----------



## xXNer0Xx (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe  Goldfisch krank - oder was ist das ?*

Guten Mittag,


Hier ein genaueres Foto (hab ihn Entlich gegangen bekommen)


----------



## bayernhoschi (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe  Goldfisch krank - oder was ist das ?*

Also, nach Karpfenpocken schaut mir das nicht aus.
Pilz würd ich auch ausschließen.
Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin muß ich sagen, sowas hab ich noch nicht gesehen.

Der erste Gedanke war: Tumor! Aber ob der Fisch damit noch leben würde?

Ich hoffe für dich und den Fisch, das das hier jemand erkennt und dir Tipps für die Behandlung gteben kann.


----------



## Moonlight (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe  Goldfisch krank - oder was ist das ?*

Also mich erinnert diese 'mütze' an meinen oranda,den ich vor jahren mal hatte.
Orandas sind diese weißen goldfischähnlichen schleierschwanzfische mit den roten geschwülsten auf dem kopf.

Wo hast du den fisch her und wie alt ist er?
Kannst du ausschließen,das er aus ner orandablutlinie stammt?

Das sind weder verpilzung,noch pocken,noch glaube ich an einen tumor.

Ich denke mal,wenn es den fisch nicht beeinträchtigt,beobachten und melden 

Mandy


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe  Goldfisch krank - oder was ist das ?*

Hi Sven,

ja, da könnte Mandy recht haben nas sich da eventuell eine "Hochzuchtform" mit eingekreuzt haben könnte. Die Augen stehen ja auch etwas vor wie es bei einigen Zuchtformen vorkommt


----------



## xXNer0Xx (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe  Goldfisch krank - oder was ist das ?*

Hallo Leute,

Ich weiß auch leider nicht was es ist 

Der Fisch kommt aus eigener "Zucht" und ich denke ich mal 1-2 Jahre Alt.
Also schwimmen,Essen alles ist wie normal... Nur hab ich jetzt was Angst das er eventuell die anderen auch angesteckt hat ?


----------



## Moonlight (13. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe  Goldfisch krank - oder was ist das ?*

Sven,

Hast du etwas orandaähnliches im teich?

Da fallen mir auch vererbbare gene ein.
Möglicherweise war ein vorfahr der elterntiere ein oranda.

Wie gesagt, ich würde beobachten. . .für behandlungen wäre es eh zu spät.

Mandy


----------



## xXNer0Xx (13. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe  Goldfisch krank - oder was ist das ?*

Hallo Mandy, 

Also ich habe sonst keinen anderen der eine "Mütze" hat... Echt merkwürdig...


----------



## Moonlight (13. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe  Goldfisch krank - oder was ist das ?*

Naja,bei den koi kommen irgendwann auch die gene der vorfahren wieder durch.

Als ansteckend würde ich es nicht sehen.

Wenn es den fisch nicht beeinträchtigt,laß alles wie es ist.
Einfach nur beobachten 

Mandy


----------



## xXNer0Xx (16. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe  Goldfisch krank - oder was ist das ?*

Hallo Mandy,

Hmmm... Ich beobachte den Fisch täglich und schaue ob sich etwas tut.


----------



## Moonlight (17. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe  Goldfisch krank - oder was ist das ?*

Du mußt ihn nicht täglich beobachten.
Ich meinte damit, ab und zu schauen ob er sein verhalten ändert.
Solange er ganz normal ist,ist alles okay.

Paß mal auf, nach dem winter ist die mütze gewachsen und es stört ihn kein bischen 

Mandy


----------



## Sanny219 (10. Juni 2020)

Ich weiß, der Fred ist schon alt, aber ich habe auch so einen __ Goldfisch mit Krone. Die hat er seit 3 Jahren und sie wächst langsam. Dem Fisch geht es allen Anschein nach super. Frisst, schwimmt mit den anderen, schöne Farbe und begattet, was nicht schnell genug weg kommt.

Heute ist mir aber aufgefallen, dass die Krone des King an einer Stelle offen ist und dort etwas wurmartig gelbes nun raushängt. Ekel!

Dem King geht es noch gut, aber ich frage mich schon ob er das überleben wird und ob ich etwas tun kann??? Er ist bis jetzt der einzige Fisch, der sowas hat.


----------

